# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  شیمی درس وحشتناک

## fatemeh.L

سلام. من امسال سال سوم هستم و بشدت در در شیمی ضعیفم بطوریکه تو ازمون ها نهایت 10 درصد میزنم.کسایی که شیمیشون خوبه بگن روش مطالعه شون چطوریه 
ممنون

----------


## :Iman1997

ابتدا متن کتاب درسی رو دقیق بخون ! و مثال و تمرین های کتاب رو خودت حل کن ! بعدش بیا سراغ درس نامه کتاب کمک اموزشی و اونو هم بخون اگه نکته ای به نظرت تو کتاب نیومده و مفهومی میشه طرحش کرد اضافه کن به کتاب ! و دیگه کلا درس نامه رو نخون و منبع اموزشی همون کتاب درسی باشه ! واسه مسائل شیمی باید تمرین و تست زیاد بزنی تا قلق کار دستت بیاد وگرنه قاعده خاصی نداره ! هنوز سومی و وقت زیادی داری از الان نمیخواد زمان دار کار کنی !

در ضمن شیمی 2 رو حتما قبل از شیمی 3 بخون چون شیمی 2 واقعا پایه ای و مهمه !

----------


## .MEHRAD.

> سلام. من امسال سال سوم هستم و بشدت در در شیمی ضعیفم بطوریکه تو ازمون ها نهایت 10 درصد میزنم.کسایی که شیمیشون خوبه بگن روش مطالعه شون چطوریه 
> ممنون


چون سومی عادیه اینطوری بشی احتمالا با معلومات تشریحی داری میری سر ازمون باید چون نهایی داره اول تشریحی قوی بشی بعد تستی کار کنی

----------


## _Senoritta_

> ابتدا متن کتاب درسی رو دقیق بخون ! و مثال و تمرین های کتاب رو خودت حل کن ! بعدش بیا سراغ درس نامه کتاب کمک اموزشی و اونو هم بخون اگه نکته ای به نظرت تو کتاب نیومده و مفهومی میشه طرحش کرد اضافه کن به کتاب ! و دیگه کلا درس نامه رو نخون و منبع اموزشی همون کتاب درسی باشه ! واسه مسائل شیمی باید تمرین و تست زیاد بزنی تا قلق کار دستت بیاد وگرنه قاعده خاصی نداره ! هنوز سومی و وقت زیادی داری از الان نمیخواد زمان دار کار کنی !
> 
> در ضمن شیمی 2 رو حتما قبل از شیمی 3 بخون چون شیمی 2 واقعا پایه ای و مهمه !



منم خیلی دوست دارم ی نگاهی به شیمی 2 بندازم ولی اصن وقت نمی کنم..

----------


## mohaddeseh.

برو آلا فیلمایه استاد آقاجانی رو دان کن بشین ببین یک بار نشد دوباره نشد دوباره تا اینکه مطلبو بگیری بعدم بگیر تست بزن.....

----------


## arefeh78

شیمی عشق است
باید یه کاری کنی تا بهش علاقمند بشی 
من فیلمای الا را بهت معرفی میکنم
پایه شیمی سه شیمی دو اول باید فرمول نویسیتو قوی کنی از کتاب شیمی دو غافل نشو :Yahoo (1):

----------


## -AMiN-

> منم خیلی دوست دارم ی نگاهی به شیمی 2 بندازم ولی اصن وقت نمی کنم..


ببین خواهر من اشتباهت اینه که تابستون باید شیمی 2 رو میخوندی 
بعد من ی کتاب دوستم داشت مال خط ویژه نمیدونم شیمی 2 بود یا حفظیات شیمی 
شیمی 20% میزد اونو خوند رسید به70 60% الان داره امیر کبیر میخونه 
از نظر من کتابه رو پیدا کن چون واسه جمع بندیه حجمش کمه بشین بخون قسمت های شیمی 2 شو 
چون نخونیش ی کم یادگیریت سرعتش میاد پایین
حالا از بقیه هم بپرس به شیمی زیاد وارد نیستم

----------


## _Senoritta_

> ببین خواهر من اشتباهت اینه که تابستون باید شیمی 2 رو میخوندی 
> بعد من ی کتاب دوستم داشت مال خط ویژه نمیدونم شیمی 2 بود یا حفظیات شیمی 
> شیمی 20% میزد اونو خوند رسید به70 60% الان داره امیر کبیر میخونه 
> از نظر من کتابه رو پیدا کن چون واسه جمع بندیه حجمش کمه بشین بخون قسمت های شیمی 2 شو 
> چون نخونیش ی کم یادگیریت سرعتش میاد پایین
> حالا از بقیه هم بپرس به شیمی زیاد وارد نیستم



با تشکر...

----------


## Majid9731

> سلام. من امسال سال سوم هستم و بشدت در در شیمی ضعیفم بطوریکه تو ازمون ها نهایت 10 درصد میزنم.کسایی که شیمیشون خوبه بگن روش مطالعه شون چطوریه 
> ممنون


من خودم زیستو نمیفهمم و روش خوندنشو پرسیدم ولی تو که تا این حد وضعت خرابه نباید روش مطالعه بخوای
اصلا درگیر این چیزا نشو. برو یه وپاراگراف آسون از کتاب رو انتخاب کن و بخون اگه واقعا هیچی نفهمیدی یعنی که رشتت که یا ریاضی یا تجربی به دردت نمیخوره و باید به هنرستان یا جای دیگه میرفتی که علاقه داری. اگه علاقه نداشته باشی هیچی نمیفهمی از درسا. :Yahoo (83):

----------


## arefeh78

> من خودم زیستو نمیفهمم و روش خوندنشو پرسیدم ولی تو که تا این حد وضعت خرابه نباید روش مطالعه بخوای
> اصلا درگیر این چیزا نشو. برو یه وپاراگراف آسون از کتاب رو انتخاب کن و بخون اگه واقعا هیچی نفهمیدی یعنی که رشتت که یا ریاضی یا تجربی به دردت نمیخوره و باید به هنرستان یا جای دیگه میرفتی که علاقه داری. اگه علاقه نداشته باشی هیچی نمیفهمی از درسا.


اولا دوست من درس شیمیه نه درس زیست
زیست پایه ی تجربیه ضریبش خیلی خیلی بالاست
بعدشم این دوستمون تابستون لا کتاب شیمی دو رو وا نکردن
پس اصلانم نباید انتظار داشته باشن همون یه خطم بفهمن
ادم اگر به طور واقعی خوند سوال حل کرد شاید اونوقت بشه درمورد رشتش قضاوت کرد :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Hellish

شیـمی یعــــــــــنی عِشق!

شیـمی خودِ زنـدگیه...

بـا عشـق بخونـ ..نتیـجه میگیری

مثلـن بیست صفحه رو میخوای بخـونی تبدیلش کن به 5 لقـمه 4 صفحه ای

هـر 4 صفحه رو که عمیق خوندی ببنـد کتابو

هر چـی یادتـه رو روی کاغـذ پیـاده کـن

همـزمان با خونـدن نوشتـن روی کاغذ خیلی کمـک کنندس! مخصـصون واکنش ها! خودم اینجوریم

بعد که بیس صَفه رو خوندی برو کتاب کـارت درسنامشو دقیق بخون

و نکتـه های خوب و فـرمول تستی ها رو وارد کتابت کـن و هر وخ کتابتو مرور میکنی اونا هم خونده میشن

تسـلط روس فرمول نویـسی و سـاختار لوئیس خیلی مهمه و از همـه مهم تر تسلط روی خوده جـدول تناوبی

بعد خوندن درسنـامه تستـا رو بزن اول تستای خط به خط رو بزن تا بفهمی چقدر کتاب رو خوب خوندی

بعدش روی تستای مفهومـی _مسئلـه ای وقت بذار

دوره اول تست آموزشی بزن (بدون محاسبه وقت) و هر کدوم رو بلد نبودی رنگی کن وقتی میخای مرور کنی اونا رو حل کنی

تستایی که ایده خوبی دارن رو هم رنگی کن

بعد که تسلطتت زیاد شد برای محک زدن خودت زماندار تست کار کن

اینـجوری هم توی نهایی نتیجه میگیری هم کنکور

----------


## Fawzi

مـــن شیمی 2 رو بخاطر معلم گندم هیش وخ نفهمیــــــدم -.-

اما شیمی 3 رو خیلی خوب گرفتــــم  ! حتی بدون این که 2 رو خونده باشـــــم -.-

ی کتاب آموزشی تشریحی بگیر سوالاتشو کارکن مفهوم اولیه بیاد دستتت، بعد برو سزاغ تست  : )

----------


## fatemeh.L

من همه درسهای اختصاصی رو تو ازمونا 90 به بالا میزنم . تنها درسی که توش ضعف دارم شیمیه
اینطوریم نیست که از شیمی هیچی نفهمم تستم ضعیفه

----------


## Behnam10

دوستان شيمي ٣ پايه ي پيش هست . علاوه بر ديد تشريحي كه براي امتحان نهايي نياز داريد ،  سعي كنيد حتما تست هم كار كنيد چون از مفاهيم حل مسئله استو در سال سوم براي مباحثي مثل سرعت و حل مسائل اسيد باز استفاده ميشه .
خلاصه جدي بگيريد !!

----------


## fatemeh.L

> من خودم زیستو نمیفهمم و روش خوندنشو پرسیدم ولی تو که تا این حد وضعت خرابه نباید روش مطالعه بخوای
> اصلا درگیر این چیزا نشو. برو یه وپاراگراف آسون از کتاب رو انتخاب کن و بخون اگه واقعا هیچی نفهمیدی یعنی که رشتت که یا ریاضی یا تجربی به دردت نمیخوره و باید به هنرستان یا جای دیگه میرفتی که علاقه داری. اگه علاقه نداشته باشی هیچی نمیفهمی از درسا.


اگه من که نفر المپیاد ریاضی ام برم هنرستان بقیه که بابد ترک تحصیل کنن 
هیچ وقت یه نفرو از رو یه درس قضاوت نکن.من همه ی  درسامو همیشه 90 به بالا میزنم مشکلم شیمیه

----------


## fatemeh.L

> شیـمی یعــــــــــنی عِشق!
> 
> شیـمی خودِ زنـدگیه...
> 
> بـا عشـق بخونـ ..نتیـجه میگیری
> 
> مثلـن بیست صفحه رو میخوای بخـونی تبدیلش کن به 5 لقـمه 4 صفحه ای
> 
> هـر 4 صفحه رو که عمیق خوندی ببنـد کتابو
> ...


متشکرم

----------


## wintergirl

اول متن کتابو جوری حس کنی کامل فهمیدی بخوون بعدش تمرینای کتابو حل کن. در ضمن باید به جدولا و حاشیه و زیر عکسام خیلی حواست باشه اینام مهمن. بعدش میری تست میزنیبعدمیفهمی بیشتر به چه چیزایی بیشتر تو متن کتاب گیر میدن. مثلا فصل 1 دوم میان قسمت عدد جرمی و اتمی رو با با دوره و گروه فصل 2 بعد همونو با فصل 4 در رابطه با قطبی بودن و نقطه ذوب و جوشش ترکیب میکنن! 
 واسه مسئله هم که تنها راهش تمرین و تمرین و تمرینه!

----------


## fatemeh.L

> اولا دوست من درس شیمیه نه درس زیست
> زیست پایه ی تجربیه ضریبش خیلی خیلی بالاست
> بعدشم این دوستمون تابستون لا کتاب شیمی دو رو وا نکردن
> پس اصلانم نباید انتظار داشته باشن همون یه خطم بفهمن
> ادم اگر به طور واقعی خوند سوال حل کرد شاید اونوقت بشه درمورد رشتش قضاوت کرد


من در تمام طول زندگیم یکبار هم شیمی رو باز نکردم تازه امسال میخوام شروع کنم به شیمی خوندن خداروشکر تو درسای دیگه مشکل ندارم :Yahoo (100):  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## jarvis

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط فاطمه615432


اگه من که نفر المپیاد ریاضی ام برم هنرستان بقیه که بابد ترک تحصیل کنن 
هیچ وقت یه نفرو از رو یه درس قضاوت نکن.من همه ی  درسامو همیشه 90 به بالا میزنم مشکلم شیمیه


به نظرم مشکلت همین جاست! 
بقیه درس ها رو هشتاد بزن تا شیمی رو بالا بیاری!
البته این یه بحث تخصصی میخواد*

----------


## arefeh78

> من در تمام طول زندگیم یکبار هم شیمی رو باز نکردم تازه امسال میخوام شروع کنم به شیمی خوندن خداروشکر تو درسای دیگه مشکل ندارم


پس یا علی 
پیش به سوی موفقیت :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Uncertain

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط فاطمه615432


سلام. من امسال سال سوم هستم و بشدت در در شیمی ضعیفم بطوریکه تو ازمون ها نهایت 10 درصد میزنم.کسایی که شیمیشون خوبه بگن روش مطالعه شون چطوریه 
ممنون


منم سال اول که کنکور دادم اینقد بدم میومد از شیمی که اصلا تو ازمونا نمیزدم نهایتا یکی دوتا ، کنکورم ۱۴ درصد زدم با اینکه نهاییمو ۱۹/۵ شده بودم ولی از تستای شیمی وحشت داشتم کلاس کنکورم نمیرفتم اما سال دوم شروع کردم از مبتکران دوم به خوندن به تو کنکور امسال ۴۵ زدم شیمیو که اگه وقتم بیشتر بود خیلی بیشتر میتونستم بزنم نظر من اینه که اول از همه متن کتابو بخون چون شیمی خیلی از سوالاش از مطالب حفظیه بعد کتاب تست تمام نکاتشو بخون بعد یکی دو روز تستای اون قسمتیکه خوندیو بزن سوالای نکته دار یا اونایی که نمیتونی حل کنیو علامت بزن بعدا بارها حل کن نکات مهمی که خودت استنباط میکنی یا  از کتابات در میاری حتما تو کتابت بنویس موفق باشی*

----------


## E.M10

> من همه درسهای اختصاصی رو تو ازمونا 90 به بالا میزنم . تنها درسی که توش ضعف دارم شیمیه
> اینطوریم نیست که از شیمی هیچی نفهمم تستم ضعیفه


ماشاءالله! اضلا برا شیمی معلم بگیر خلاصه هر کاری کن که بیاد بالا. با این وضعیت یه رقمی میشی  :Yahoo (5):

----------


## Behnam10

> اگه من که نفر المپیاد ریاضی ام برم هنرستان بقیه که بابد ترک تحصیل کنن 
> هیچ وقت یه نفرو از رو یه درس قضاوت نکن.من همه ی  درسامو همیشه 90 به بالا میزنم مشکلم شیمیه


توي كدوم آزمون همه رو بالاي ٩٠ ميزنيد؟ 
ماها كه اين همه ادعاي زيستمون ميشه تا الان در قلمچي بالاي ٨٠ نداشتيم . شما اگه ٩٠ ميزنيد زيست رو يه كم ما رو راهنمايي كنيد از روش مطالعتون!!! 
پينوشت : 
خب شماوقتي زيست رو بالاي ٩٠ ميزني يعني قدرت فهم و استدلال خوبي دارين ؛ وقتي هم فيزيك و رياضي رو بالاي ٩٠ ميزني يعني قدرت حل مسئله ي بسيار خوبي هم دارين !
الان دقيقا مشكلتون با شيمي چييه ؟؟ يعني روي مفاهيم مشكل دارين يا مسائل ؟
تا الان كتاب درسي رو وا كردين كه ببينيد توش چه خبره يا فقط از كتب كمك آموزشي استفاده ميكنيد ؟

----------


## parinoosh76

باید متن کتاب رو خیلی دقیق بخونی ، واکنش ها رو اینقدر مرور کن تا حفظ بشی . مسئله هم هر شب چنتا حل کن تا سرعتت بیشتر بشه. حفظیاتم زیاد مرور کن

----------


## Hamedzr

سلام 
من شیمی یکی از دروس مورد علاقمه 
و تا قبلا از عید پارسال با شیمی خیلی حال نمیکردم 
خدا خیر بده بهمن بازرگانی رو ! 
از وقتی با مبتکران شیمی 2 رو خوندم واقعا شیمی رو فهمیدم  :Yahoo (1): 
شیمی 3 یه کم بدقلقه اولش . 
سرعت بالای میطلبه و این سرعت فقط با تست زدن بالا میره 
برای تستم خیلی سبز شیمی3 فک میکنم مناسب باشه  :Yahoo (1):  
به قول شهاب اناری (!) اگر تلاشگرید موفق باشید  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## fatemeh.L

> توي كدوم آزمون همه رو بالاي ٩٠ ميزنيد؟ 
> ماها كه اين همه ادعاي زيستمون ميشه تا الان در قلمچي بالاي ٨٠ نداشتيم . شما اگه ٩٠ ميزنيد زيست رو يه كم ما رو راهنمايي كنيد از روش مطالعتون!!! 
> پينوشت : 
> خب شماوقتي زيست رو بالاي ٩٠ ميزني يعني قدرت فهم و استدلال خوبي دارين ؛ وقتي هم فيزيك و رياضي رو بالاي ٩٠ ميزني يعني قدرت حل مسئله ي بسيار خوبي هم دارين !
> الان دقيقا مشكلتون با شيمي چييه ؟؟ يعني روي مفاهيم مشكل دارين يا مسائل ؟
> تا الان كتاب درسي رو وا كردين كه ببينيد توش چه خبره يا فقط از كتب كمك آموزشي استفاده ميكنيد ؟


من تجربمو تو درس زیست میگم من همیشه درصدای زیستم صفر بود ولی حالا با تغییر روش مطالعم درصد زیستمو به درصد بالا رسوندم
تازه روشمم خیلی راحته :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (50):  :Yahoo (112): 
اول کتاب درسیو بخون بعد هرجای رو متوجه نشدی از رو کتاب کمکی مثل الگو یا خیلی سبز بخون
بعد سعی کن حتما مطالب رو یاد بگیری و مرورش کنی
اگه خودتم نکته ای به ذهنت رسید تو کتاب یادداشت کن
من برو سر سوالات کنکور و سوالارو تحلیل کن بعد برو سر تستای سنجش و تالیفی ولی در کل کتاب درسی از همه مهمتره
ازمون گاج میرم 
لای شیمی رو هم تا حالا باز نکردم :Yahoo (9):

----------


## fatemeh.L

> ماشاءالله! اضلا برا شیمی معلم بگیر خلاصه هر کاری کن که بیاد بالا. با این وضعیت یه رقمی میشی


تک رقمی !!!! :Yahoo (113):  :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (100):  :Yahoo (40): 
لطف دارین :Yahoo (9): 
درصدام خوبه ولی نه دیگه اونهمه 
عوضش عمومیا افتضاح :Yahoo (100):

----------


## E.M10

> من تجربمو تو درس زیست میگم من همیشه درصدای زیستم صفر بود ولی حالا با تغییر روش مطالعم درصد زیستمو به درصد بالا رسوندم
> تازه روشمم خیلی راحته
> اول کتاب درسیو بخون بعد هرجای رو متوجه نشدی از رو کتاب کمکی مثل الگو یا خیلی سبز بخون
> بعد سعی کن حتما مطالب رو یاد بگیری و مرورش کنی
> اگه خودتم نکته ای به ذهنت رسید تو کتاب یادداشت کن
> من برو سر سوالات کنکور و سوالارو تحلیل کن بعد برو سر تستای سنجش و تالیفی ولی در کل کتاب درسی از همه مهمتره
> ازمون گاج میرم 
> لای شیمی رو هم تا حالا باز نکردم


من پارسال گاج بودم سوالای شیمیش وحشتناک بود یه آزمون کلی خوندم و تست زدم آخرش 26 درصد زدم!
ولی شنیدم امسال متعادلتر شده.
روش مطالعه ی زیستت عالیه  دقیقا همین روشو رو شیمی پیاده کن به نظرم جواب میده.

----------


## غنچه

برای شیمی آموزش کتاب های مبتکران کافیه؟ 
موج ازمون الگو رو از سال پیش دارم البته منطورم امساله برای کنکور 95 بود

----------

